Ask HN: What is the password management tool you are using at your startup? - vira28
======
chozian
A combination of pass (or QtPass) to securely manage credential files from
multi-platform desktop systems, Password Store for Android to securely manage
credential files from a smartphone, Dropbox for multi-platform access to the
credential files, two redundant YubiKey 4's with a USB OTG adapter (or YubiKey
NEO's for NFC access) to securely store your OpenPGP private keys, and
OpenKeychain for Android to manage your OpenPGP public keys and securely
utilize the OpenPGP private keys on your YubiKeys. This is relatively
inexpensive at ~$80 per user with no hardware expiry or recurring costs other
than support. It works best with a tech-savvy user base. Otherwise, training
and adoption may be a nightmare and not worth your time.

------
timojaask
We're using 1Password. Sharing various passwords, documents, and licenses
between different groups is built-in, so it works well for our needs.

------
nstart
Both Okta and 1Password are officially supported tools at Buffer

------
fosco
to piggyback on this question, does anyone use passbolt [0]? I am considering
giving it a look and wanted to know if anyone has experience with it, good or
bad.

[0] [https://www.passbolt.com/](https://www.passbolt.com/)

------
cmer
We found Okta to be pretty decent.

